

Rep. Mike Rogers Wife Stands To Benefit Greatly From CISPA Passing - rosser
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130417/16253022748/oh-look-rep-mike-rogers-wife-stands-to-benefit-greatly-cispa-passing.shtml

======
ggamecrazy
yupp, seems about right. The physical was is drawing down so might as well
prop up another

